# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Live Rock

## s0n1c87

Hi. Where can I get cheap and nice live rock for my brackish tank.?  :Smile:

----------


## darrentyl

Best bet will be getting from bros decomming their tank.

I believe getting from LFS will cost about $4/kg

----------


## Zee

You can try LCK201. It should still be $3/kg, however, don't expect it to be as nice as those in other LFS or farms (lots of green unscrubbable algae and critters on some of the rocks)  :Razz:

----------


## s0n1c87

Hahaha. I see. I having a 2ft tank. I intend to put 2-3live rocks inside as I alr hav some red lava rock. I notice lava rock are very light. Is live rock alot more heavier.?

----------


## darrentyl

Yes, they are different and live rocks are indeed alot heavier.




> Hahaha. I see. I having a 2ft tank. I intend to put 2-3live rocks inside as I alr hav some red lava rock. I notice lava rock are very light. Is live rock alot more heavier.?

----------


## daybreaks

Live rocks are actually remains/skeletons of corals,whcih have been colonized by the bacteria and coralline algae.It's different from lava rocks as lava are usually inert whereas live rocks have the capability to buffer pH and allow colonisation of essential bacteria.

----------


## bravobb

> Live rocks are actually remains/skeletons of corals,whcih have been colonized by the bacteria and coralline algae.It's different from lava rocks as lava are usually inert whereas live rocks have the capability to buffer pH and allow colonisation of essential bacteria.


You guys suddenly strikes me... I have used so called "lava rocks" in my freshwater tank and some are very light weight and some are alot more heavy, even if you compare the size of the rocks... Now i suspect i could have some live rock in my freshwater... Is that even possible ?

----------


## alex

Hi bro and sis I am new in salt water aquarium I looking for live rock and sand where can I actually buy it. I have read the replay but I Don know what is LFS and LCK can i know where the name of the shop.

----------


## tohtruck

LFS = local fish shop
LCK = lim chu kang
LCK201 = New Trio fisheries located at 201 Neo Tiew crescent

hope that helps

----------


## alex

Tks bro tohtruck

----------


## Ke77eth

Pasir Ris farm should have lots of it

----------

